# Sold 2012 Nautic Star 2110 SE 2020 Merc 150 32k



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Loaded Nautic Star with 2020 Mercury 150 4 Stroke 51 hrs and warranty. Hyd Jackplate Ipilot 36 v TM with charger Helix 9 on the Bow 1198 with SI and GPS at helm Sterei Hambi Keel Shiled. Water ready well below book. 2818029151


----------

